# Doenoe Bugs



## Bifurcator (Jun 13, 2008)

.




http://tesselator.gpmod.com/Images/_Text/TPFBS.txt




.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 13, 2008)

Looks like Daan's settings consistantly gave you better results than the camera did.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 13, 2008)

Oh without a doubt!  It's really rare that the A2 shoots an image that doesn't need processing.  But actually that's my opinion of all film and digital cameras unless it's a highly controlled $$ studio lighting stage.


----------



## 250Gimp (Jun 14, 2008)

Great thread.   I always like to learn a bit about post processing.

I'll have to remember to refereence it next time I'm processing some macro shots.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks! All I did was put Daan's process in print though. The thanks really needs to go to him for sharing it!


----------



## tpe (Jun 15, 2008)

Very cool, thanks indeed 

tim


----------



## doenoe (Jun 15, 2008)

well, that looks pretty good, doesnt it  You used a pretty difficult bug to photograph though, since its very shiny. Always a challenge.
I never worked with Noise Ninja, but the first one still looks pretty noisy to me. But overall (keeping in mind what you used) the outcome is good. 
And thanks for making this thread, something i can use in my posts when someone asks what i did to get a bug shot


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 15, 2008)

Yup, I hear ya on the noise and shininess. 

Noise Ninja is ok... It's better for selective area noise reduction. Noiseware Professional ( http://www.imagenomic.com/nwpg.aspx ) is another good one too! I use that for film sequences sometimes. I bought their Plug-in Suite... neat stuff.

And heck yeah! Send them over! Or feel free to copy and paste any part(s) of it! That's the least I could do for all the kewl bugs and techniques you share with us!


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 6, 2008)

.





http://tesselator.gpmod.com/Images/_Text/TPFBS.txt




.


----------



## Toni Marie (Jul 6, 2008)

cool bugs!! I Really like the shots good job.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks Toni !  Credit goes to Daan for the process though. Pretty kewl of him to share it I thought! :thumbup:


----------



## doenoe (Jul 7, 2008)

cool shieldbug 
And what i told y'all is just a guideline offcourse. You can always play around and see what happens when you change a setting. Maybe you can find out something you like better. Also, like mentioned before, it depends on the bug and surroundings to what settings you aply. But these settings are a good start


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 9, 2008)

I've been looking for this specific bug ever since I posted these and especially after you called it a shield bug.  I'm still drawing  blanks though. 

Oh well it's just as well. With my luck I'll discover that it's a new species and worth half a million had I captured it.


----------

